# Looking for bid template



## Turnerlawn88 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new to this site and I am looking for a bid template/proposal template for residential and commercial accounts . If someone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated . I've been a sub for about five years and I'm venturing off on my own .
Any help is appreciated 
[email protected]


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

sent you a jobber referral. It'll get you started and you'll need something like that to keep yourself organized. I switched to it in year 3. It's not perfect, but it's well worth it and saves you from 28 excel sheets.


----------



## Turnerlawn88 (Nov 8, 2017)

Unraveller said:


> sent you a jobber referral. It'll get you started and you'll need something like that to keep yourself organized. I switched to it in year 3. It's not perfect, but it's well worth it and saves you from 28 excel sheets.


Okay thanks alot


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Turnerlawn88 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this site and I am looking for a bid template/proposal template for residential and commercial accounts . If someone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated . I've been a sub for about five years and I'm venturing off on my own .
> Any help is appreciated
> [email protected]


I might suggest looking into SIMA. They offer numerous educational materials including proposal templates.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

here you go, what I use


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Also this, I keep at least 10 of these in the truck during the season just in case I do a flag down.


----------



## Turnerlawn88 (Nov 8, 2017)

MSsnowplowing said:


> here you go, what I use


Thank you very much I really appreciate it


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

And this is the contract I use, thought I posted it, still early need more coffee.

Now This is good in CT -(had my lawyer go over it) but I would have a lawyer in your state go over it to make sure as State laws can be different in regards to contracts.


----------



## CCPMINC (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey guys. This is my first year doing snow for my self. I was wondering if I'm bidding correctly. Man hours plus equipment time x3? Any pointers or help would be Awsome. I'm going residential and commercial


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

CCPMINC said:


> Hey guys. This is my first year doing snow for my self. I was wondering if I'm bidding correctly. Man hours plus equipment time x3? Any pointers or help would be Awsome. I'm going residential and commercial


Does that cover ALL other costs involved plus profit?

That is not a good way of figuring your numbers


----------



## CCPMINC (Nov 18, 2017)

So what would be a good way to assure I'm covering cost and making profit I can send you one of the addresses and what I'm charging for that property if needed I've always worked for somebody doing snow I've never bit it myself I have two trucks that I have Western wideout plows on that cost me $7,000 piece plus the cost of my two trucks that I just bought for snow removal and Landscaping and I have three guys that make $15 an hour any suggestions


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

CCPMINC said:


> So what would be a good way to assure I'm covering cost and making profit I can send you one of the addresses and what I'm charging for that property if needed I've always worked for somebody doing snow I've never bit it myself I have two trucks that I have Western wideout plows on that cost me $7,000 piece plus the cost of my two trucks that I just bought for snow removal and Landscaping and I have three guys that make $15 an hour any suggestions


Because every location and every business is different, showing me the location wouldn't help much.

Here is a short answer to your question.

You need to go through and figure out what it costs you to run your business. Add up all of your overhead costs (rent if you have it, phone, internet, office supplies, auto and GL insurace, any employee including yourself who is salary, estimated repair costs, bills associated with your business, etc). Figure out your overhead costs, and break it down into what it costs you to run your company for an hour. Say you estimate you'll work 200 hours in the winter, and it costs you $6,000 to run your company (without paying direct job costs), your overhead for the winter will be $30/hr. These are just easy numbers for me do in my head, don't assume these will be your overhead numbers.

Then figure your job costs (fuel, employee hourly wages, work comp ins, salt, vehicle/equipment wear and tear, marking stakes, anything related directly to the job your bidding).

Say in our pretend busiess we're bidding a job that will take us 6 hours to complete, and between paying our employees, salt, and all other direct costs, it will cost us (not including overhead) $500 in job costs.

$30 (hourly overhead) x 6 = $180
$180 + $500 (job costs) = $680
$680 + 10% (whatever profit you want)=$748
$748 is what you need to bid on that property.

Everyone does things a bit different, but that is the easiest way I can explain it. Someone else might have better ways of doing it.


----------



## CCPMINC (Nov 18, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> Because every location and every business is different, showing me the location wouldn't help much.
> 
> Here is a short answer to your question.
> 
> ...


Thank you all is helpful I would not discredit what anybody has to say


----------

